# Plutôt Beatles ou Stones ?



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

Led Zeppelin ou Deep Purple ?

Téléphone ou Trust ?

Dessert ou Fromage ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Mai 2003)

ni pour ni contre, bien au contraire !


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

Led Zeppelin
Trust
Fromage
Et aussi Rolling Stones et Frédéric Dard


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

C'est un nouveau jeu ? Cool !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vanille ou chocolat ?
Chaud ou froid ?
Jour ou nuit ?
Slip ou caleçon ?
Marron ou jaune ?
Ketchup ou mayonnaise ?


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

Moi dans l'ordre :

F dard
Deep Purple
Trust
Stones
Led Zep

Vous remarquerez que téléphone n'apparait pas au classement...


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Led Zeppelin
Trust
Fromage
Et aussi Rolling Stones et Frédéric Dard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mieux !


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Vous remarquerez que téléphone n'apparait pas au classement...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Connais pas. J'ai raté un truc ?


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

Oh non...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2003)

-Led Zeppelin

-Mes souliers sont Rouges à la place de Téléphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'connais pas "Trust", selon All music Guide c'est du  Heavy Metal, c'est vrai ?

- tantôt dessert, tantôt fromage

- Rolling Stones sans aucun doute !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est un nouveau jeu ? Cool !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vanille ou chocolat ?
Chaud ou froid ?
Jour ou nuit ?
Slip ou caleçon ?
Marron ou jaune ?
Ketchup ou mayonnaise ?









* 

[/QUOTE]

chocolat,
chaud,
jour et nuit,
caleçon,
jaune,
ketchup


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

En tous cas, pour moi :

fromage ET dessert


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * -Led Zeppelin

-Mes souliers sont Rouges à la place de Téléphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'connais pas "Trust", selon All music Guide c'est du  Heavy Metal, c'est vrai ?

- tantôt dessert, tantôt fromage

- Rolling Stones sans aucun doute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, moi j'aime pas les beatles non plus...

mais sur disque on peut pas dire que ce soit merdique, trés forts tout de même...

En live c'est 0.


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

Bah justement, sur disque, y paraît que c'était les stones.


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mai 2003)

De toutes façons, les deux sont  des marques déposées .


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 


En live c'est 0.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout depuis quelques années...


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Bah justement, sur disque, y paraît que c'était les stones.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, dans un cas comme dans l'autre c'est steve lukather qui fait tout...il avait 4 ans...


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

En fait, dans un cas comme dans l'autre c'est steve lukather qui fait tout...il avait 4 ans...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant qu'il a grandit, il s'occupe de BB King.


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

petit trou duc.


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

Bah alors, on est vexé mon petit ?


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

oui, je boude.


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

Et encore, quand je parle de BB King, j'y associe bien évidemment Buddy Guy.


----------



## FEELGOOD (14 Mai 2003)

Cela va de soi...

Petit Bouffon à chaussure de clubber...


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

C'est bien ce que je disais. Môôsssieur est vexé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent mes chaussures


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Cela va de soi...

Petit Bouffon à chaussure de clubber...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouaaaaaah, ça c'est de la méchante invective, je la ressortirais à mon pire ennemi, le jour où je lui en voudrait à mort !!!


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Ouaaaaaah, ça c'est de la méchante invective, je la ressortirais à mon pire ennemi, le jour où je lui en voudrait à mort !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison. Je suis scié en deux.


----------



## camisol (15 Mai 2003)

Led Zep &amp; The Who
Iggy Pop &amp; David Bowie
T-Rex &amp; The Doors
Jimi Hendrix &amp; Neil Young
The Clash &amp; sex Pistols
The Jam &amp; Gun Club
.......


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

en plus feet machin est plutot stone que rolling


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * en plus feet machin est plutot stone que rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça, ça va pas lui plaire.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * Led Zep &amp; The Who
Iggy Pop &amp; David Bowie
T-Rex &amp; The Doors
Jimi Hendrix &amp; Neil Young
The Clash &amp; sex Pistols
The Jam &amp; Gun Club
.......
* 

[/QUOTE]


yep !  me too idem ! 

+ BB King, Buddy Guy, Tom Waits, etc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pas dis que je détestais les Beatles, de temps en temps ça passe bien, mais pas tout.


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

BB King, Buddy Guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est tellement rare de trouver des adeptes de ces 2 légendes vivantes, qu'il faut le souligner.
Bravo, quel talent !


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Chaussures de clubber...

C'est vrai que là, j'ai été trés dur...


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

C'est cela oui, elle va aussi me faire croire qu'elle joue du Big Bill Broonzy dans ça chambre ??

A d'autre...


----------



## krigepouh (15 Mai 2003)

Salut !
Bien que je pense être plus Stones que Beatles, je trouve que l'on casse régulièrement du sucre sur le dos des "4 garçons dans le vent" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ils sont quand même le groupe qui à ouvert l'ère de la "Pop Music", comme on l'entend aujourd'hui, que l'on aime ou que l'on aime pas ce n'est pas rien. "Revolver", "Sergent Pepper", l'album blanc ou même "Abbey Road" valent quand même le détour. Non ?


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Ouai, mais alors un tout petit détour. Si il y a moyen de prendre un raccourci, je fonce.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * BB King, Buddy Guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est tellement rare de trouver des adeptes de ces 2 légendes vivantes, qu'il faut le souligner.
Bravo, quel talent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé hé, merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est pas tout ! BB King je l'ai vu et entendu en live au Montreux Jazz Festival 2002. C'était grandiose !!!


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec le Monsieur, et pourtant je suis vraiment pas fan des beatles...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Sauf que maintenant, on voit plus grand chose.
Assis du début à la fin, heureusement que les roues du fauteuil roulant sont huilées.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Hé hé, merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est pas tout ! BB King je l'ai vu et entendu en live au Montreux Jazz Festival 2002. C'était grandiose !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est cela oui, et ton frère c'est stevie ray vaughan ??

Moi, je connais bien stevie raie au milieu...


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

Perso je préfère Stone à Charden !


----------



## krigepouh (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

C'est cela oui, et ton frère c'est stevie ray vaughan ??

Moi, je connais bien stevie raie au milieu...   * 

[/QUOTE]





 J'te jure !


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

C'est cela oui, et ton frère c'est stevie ray vaughan ??

Moi, je connais bien stevie raie au milieu...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi, sa soeur, Sarah.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Perso je préfère Stone à Charden !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On parle enfin musique !!!


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai qu'avec les beatles, on était un peu hors sujet.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi, sa soeur, Sarah.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ! Sarah ! là j'applaudis des pieds et des mains


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

On parle enfin musique !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me gondole (a venise)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

Pour ton info Feelgood, BB King passe casi chaque année au  Montreux Jazz Festival qui se déroule en Suisse.

Je m'en fou que l'on me croit ou non (pour 1x que j'dis la vérité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). En attendant, j'ai passé une superbe soirée


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Ceci dit j'aurais dit :

Luther "snake boy" johnson ou luther "guitar junior" johson

Personne n'aurait répondu...

Faut faire un peu peuple au départ, aprés c'est plus facile de faire passer les grandes idées...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Pour ton info Feelgood, BB King passe casi chaque année au  Montreux Jazz Festival qui se déroule en Suisse.

Je m'en fou que l'on me croit ou non (pour 1x que j'dis la vérité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). En attendant, j'ai passé une superbe soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah nous aussi, on y a droit chaque année : Nice Jazz Festival, ou Festival de Juan les Pins.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Et nous aussi on y va, comme des cons, même maintenant qu'il n'a plus d'érection...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Ceci dit j'aurais dit :

Luther "snake boy" johnson ou luther "guitar junior" johson

Personne n'aurait répondu...

Faut faire un peu peuple au départ, aprés c'est plus facile de faire passer les grandes idées...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu veux, on peut parler de W.C. Handy.


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Ceci dit j'aurais dit :

Luther "snake boy" johnson ou luther "guitar junior" johson

Personne n'aurait répondu...

Faut faire un peu peuple au départ, aprés c'est plus facile de faire passer les grandes idées...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sûr que l'on connait les produits Johnson &amp; Johnson !


----------



## krigepouh (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> *...Faut faire un peu peuple au départ, aprés c'est plus facile de faire passer les grandes idées...
* 

[/QUOTE]





 Excusez nous très cheeeeeeer, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs...


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Celui de la chanson des rita mitsouko ???





















ça fait comme ça :

deubeule you si ....HAndy...

Dit moi oui...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krigepouh:</font><hr /> * 





 Excusez nous très cheeeeeeer, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le peuple de la rue ne gouvernera pas.


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Celui de la chanson des rita mitsouko ???





















ça fait comme ça :

deubeule you si ....HAndy...

Dit moi oui...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Monsieur est connaisseur.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Signé :

L'homo horribillis.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Monsieur est connaisseur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Attends, c'est un pan tout entier de la culture Française dont parle si bien Brigitte Bardot (Prononcer BRIGUITTEUH...)


----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2003)

J'arrive tard, mais STONES !!!


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

tino rossi aussi c'était d'avant garde


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Plutôt Rossi ou Roussos


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Plutôt cuir...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Avec un noeud le torchon mouillé ?


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Oui de préférence...

Ou un filet à provision éventuellement...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

Juste en passant, dans un tout autre genre, j'ajoute à ma liste:

The Boomtown Rats que j'écoute en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et 
Peter Gabriel, que je vais voir en concert ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tcho les djeunes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amusez-vous bien et toute bonnne djourn' !

@plus


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

Chantal Goya ou Dorothée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Chantal Goya ou Dorothée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cé ki ?


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Carlos, le chanteur, ou Carlos, le terroriste.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Carlos le chanteur pratique le terrorisme intellectuel ...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Beaucoup trop dangereux. Je choisis l'autre.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Moi aussi...

Et toi sinon ça va ?


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Bah ouai, l'un dans l'autre, on peut dire que ça va.
Il fait beau à Nice ?


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Ouais pas mal...

Et à Nice ?


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

C'est supportable.
Pas trop de people.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Ce soir on est à Cannes ça risque d'être l'enfer...

J'en ai froid dans le dos...

Tu sais que ma femme part en we ce soir...

Je vais pouvoir te mettre le compte...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Cannes ????!!!!
Beurk, tu me déçois Feelgood.
Pas très blues tout ça.


----------



## FEELGOOD (15 Mai 2003)

Pourtant c'est ce qu'on va y faire...

mais effectivement j'ai dans l'idée le seul qui aura le blues se sera moi...






Consolation, ce soir je suis célibataire...

Donc...

ZIP...

ZIP !
ZIP !

Et re-ZIP...


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Led Zeppelin ou Deep Purple ?

Téléphone ou Trust ?

Dessert ou Fromage ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

*The Doors* et puis ça ira bien comme ça pour aujourd'hui...


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Ouai, c'est ça. Prends la porte. Mais laisse quand même les charnières.


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mai 2003)

Définitivement Beatles ET Stones (m'enfin pourquoi toujours vouloir opposer les deux ?!), enfin surtout les Stones des débuts parce que les pierres sans Brian Jones, c'est comme Pink Floyd sans Syd Barret.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens ça me rappelle le dicton écrit en lettres gothiques (et dorées de surcroit) inscrites sur une plaque en bois pur style imitation de parchemin (trop classe !) qui trônait sur le mur du bistrot de mon village d'enfance :
_Un baiser sans moustache, c'est comme un steack sans poivre..._








Je vous maisse méditer là-dessus


----------



## Fulvio (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Un baiser sans moustache, c'est comme un steack sans poivre...* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ne fait pas éternuer


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *
Un baiser sans moustache, c'est comme un steack sans poivre...









Je vous maisse méditer là-dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel dilemme...!!


----------



## krystof (16 Mai 2003)

Surtout si le steack est tartare


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

C'est bien joli toutes ces references "paléonthologiques", c'est vrai qu'elles sont un point de depart mais n'oublions pas qu'entre temps il y'a eu les punks et que ce qu'ils ont fait a revolutionné quasiment tous les genres de la "pop music" (au sens de populaire) depuis la fin des 70's jusqu'a aujourd'hui. Terminés les morceaux de 20 minutes, fini les grateux poseurs enchainants des solos epuisants, place a la spontanéité et a l'energie!
PS: quand je parle de "punks" je fais plus référence aux Ramones ou aux New York Dolls qu'aux Sex Pistols...


----------



## camisol (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *
PS: quand je parle de "punks" je fais plus référence aux Ramones ou aux New York Dolls qu'aux Sex Pistols...   * 

[/QUOTE]

......

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par moi-même:</font><hr /> * 
Iggy Pop &amp; David Bowie
T-Rex &amp; The Doors
Jimi Hendrix &amp; Neil Young
The Clash &amp; sex Pistols
The Jam &amp; Gun Club
.......
* 

[/QUOTE]

King Kurt ? Les Barracudas ? The Damned ? The Undertones ? The Meteors ? The Buzzcocks (y vivent encore....), The Fleshtones (eux aussi, les ai vus y'a peu...), 

Ahhh, fracasser le palais d'hiver, déchirer l'ENTPE.... que de souvenirs.
ca aussi c'est de la paléontologie. Même Jane's Addiction c'est de la préhistoire. Les derniers punks s'appellent 2 Many DJ's....

Vendront-ils autant de discs que Led Zep et les Stones ? J'en doute. Mais c'était bien quand même. En tout cas, je n'échange pas ma jeunesse punk contre deux barils de scarabées...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * 

King Kurt ? Les Barracudas ? The Damned ? The Undertones ? The Meteors ? The Buzzcocks (y vivent encore....), The Fleshtones (eux aussi, les ai vus y'a peu...), 

Ahhh, fracasser le palais d'hiver, déchirer l'ENTPE.... que de souvenirs.
ca aussi c'est de la paléontologie. Même Jane's Addiction c'est de la préhistoire. Les derniers punks s'appellent 2 Many DJ's....

Vendront-ils autant de discs que Led Zep et les Stones ? J'en doute. Mais c'était bien quand même. En tout cas, je n'échange pas ma jeunesse punk contre deux barils de scarabées...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Fleshtones, Undertones... c'est tres bien mais je parlais des "punks" originels, pas par nostalgie ou par "snobisme" mais parceque ce sont ceux qui ont "cassé" les codes. Je n'ecoute quasiment jamais (plus) de punk music et je n'ai jamais ete "punk". Je voulais juste signaler l'influence majeure de ce style sur ce qu'est devenu le "pop-rock" ensuite (et pas seulement la musique cf les nuls qui a leurs debuts etaient tres "punk")
Les Damned ou les Buzzcocks en faisaient partie au meme titre que les Dead Kennedy's ou les Clash. Je met volontairement de coté les pistols a cause du coté un peu trop "plan marketing".

A signaler que les "vrais" precusseurs etaient les Stooges qui faisaient du punk-rock quand les autres en etaient encore au psychedelisme de pacotille baba-hyppie. Quand ceux la miaullaient "make love not war" l'Iguane et les siens hurlaient "search and destroy" (nom de code de l'armée americaine pour ravager des villages viets...)


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * C'est bien joli toutes ces references "paléonthologiques", c'est vrai qu'elles sont un point de depart mais n'oublions pas qu'entre temps il y'a eu les punks et que ce qu'ils ont fait a revolutionné quasiment tous les genres de la "pop music" (au sens de populaire) depuis la fin des 70's jusqu'a aujourd'hui. Terminés les morceaux de 20 minutes, fini les grateux poseurs enchainants des solos epuisants, place a la spontanéité et a l'energie!
PS: quand je parle de "punks" je fais plus référence aux Ramones ou aux New York Dolls qu'aux Sex Pistols...   * 

[/QUOTE]


Arrêtons les bétises, nous parlions de musique...

(téléphone mis à part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Le punk n'existe pas, n'a jamais existé, n'existera jamais...

Du pipeau, et c'est tout.


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

A part les RAMONES


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

A signaler que les "vrais" precusseurs etaient les Stooges qui faisaient du punk-rock quand les autres en etaient encore au psychedelisme de pacotille baba-hyppie. * 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublions pas le MC5 et bien avant, les Sonics et tous les petits groupes garage punk sixties


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

N'oublions pas le MC5 et bien avant, les Sonics et tous les petits groupes garage punk sixties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est exact mais avec une influence sur la suite probablement moins large du fait d'un audiance plus reduite

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 


Arrêtons les bétises, nous parlions de musique...

(téléphone mis à part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Le punk n'existe pas, n'a jamais existé, n'existera jamais...

Du pipeau, et c'est tout.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Donc pour toi il ne s'est rien passé aux allentours de 1977? Et ce qui ne s'est pas passé a ce momment la n'a eu (forcément) aucune répercussion sur la suite?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un point de vue..
Ca arrive souvent apres l'andropose de rester bloqué (pas seulement du point de vue vésical  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

"Ah c'etait aut' chose d'mon temps!!"


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

C'est pas bien de se moquer, tu sais qu'on peut en mourir !!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * C'est pas bien de se moquer, tu sais qu'on peut en mourir !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

Donc tu sais qu'on ne plaisante pas avec ces choses là ??

Tu sais également à qui tu as a faire ??

Le cauchemard des modérateurs...

Le chantre du foutage de merde...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mai 2003)

Merci de cette rectification JPMiss.

Le punk a également engendré le "do it yourself" permettant l'emergence de fanzines, de labels indés... On ne mesure toujours pas assez l'influence des années 76/77 anglaises, elles-mêmes reproduisant ce qui ce passait aux états-unis (Malcolm MacLaren voulant reprendre en main les NEW YORK DOLLS).

Mais ce système récupérant tout, j'ai "adoré" la pub Nike reprenant "search&amp;destroy". Ou les publicitaires ont un très grand sens de l'humour ou alors ils sont très cons....  Je pencherais pour la seconde solution personnellement


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Donc tu sais qu'on ne plaisante pas avec ces choses là ??

Tu sais également à qui tu as a faire ??

Le cauchemard des modérateurs...

Le chantre du foutage de merde...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Hou la la! Je suis mort de trouille! Menacé par un Hyppie prostatique!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis foutu!


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas les hippies non plus...

Et je suis moins vieux que ce que tu as l'air de penser...

Mon gros lapin...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

Mon gros lapin...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui encore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est curieux tu me rappelle un certain Ilitch


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

Ilitch ne te rappelle pas l&amp;#8217;inénarrable Sonnyboy qui manque tant depuis son bannissement scandaleux ????


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Ilitch ne te rappelle pas l&amp;#8217;inénarrable Sonnyboy qui manque tant depuis son bannissement scandaleux ????   * 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument mais là ca nous fait remonter  a la paléonthologie de ce forum


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

pas tant que ça...
Je suis encore vert...

Mais les méchants modérateurs veulent pas me rendre le gentil sonnyboy...


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * pas tant que ça...
Je suis encore vert...

Regarde....ZIP...

ça va pas trop impréssionné ?  *


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> *

pas tant que ça...
Je suis encore vert...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce qui prouve que le temps est relatif: queqlques mois sur Macgé ne sont pas tres différents de 30 années d'évolution du rock, elles meme peu différentes du temps écoulé depuis l'epoque jurassique jusqu'a nos jours


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * pas tant que ça...
Je suis encore vert...

Regarde....ZIP...

ça va pas trop impréssionné ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas trop mal pour un prostatique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu arrive a faire quoi a part pisser avec ca?


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

Ben, en fait c'est plus symbolique qu'autre chose...

Symbolique, priez pour nous !!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir au sujet initial. Les groupes que tu cite ont tous apporté leur pierre a l'ediffice (meme Téléphone?), de meme qu'ils ont hérités du blues que tu semble également apprécier (a juste titre). Mon propos etait de signaler qu'il me parraissait difficile en 2003 d'en rester là


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

Moi le progrès c'est pas mon truc...

Si mes gouts s'arrêtent au blues et a un peu de rock, je vais pas non plus me forcer simplement pour faire montre d'ouverture d'esprit...

Non ???


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Moi le progrès c'est pas mon truc...

Si mes gouts s'arrêtent au blues et a un peu de rock, je vais pas non plus me forcer simplement pour faire montre d'ouverture d'esprit...

Non ???
* 

[/QUOTE]

Certainement pas!
Mais pour memoire tu n'est pas seul ici


----------



## krigepouh (16 Mai 2003)

100 % d'accord avec toi jpmiss sur l'influence des punks... (Ramones, The Clash et des excellents MC5 que je n'ai découvert que l'été dernier à San-Fransisco (hi ! hi ! hi !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lors d'un détour chez un disquaire du marché de Height Ashbury ).
Tout le plan marketing autour des Pistols dont on parle plus haut est le seul fait de son bon vieux @&amp;é$ù% de Malcom non ? Les garçons n'étant que des marionnettes. Comme le dit si bien Johnny Rotten sur scène lors de leur dernière tournée aux US "... j'ai l'impression que l'on s'est fait avoir". Rideau.

Joy Division ou New Order ?
Jean-Michel Jarre ou Kraftwerk ? (gag)


----------



## FEELGOOD (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Certainement pas!
Mais pour memoire tu n'est pas seul ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est peut être là que tu te trompe...

Mais bon, mes propos n'étaient pas si négligeant que cela...

Si en fait, ils l'étaient... et tant mieux...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2003)

Quoi? Tous les autres membres de Macgé sont en fait Sonnyboy masqué sous d'autres pseudo!
Damned, vite! Je file chez Macbidouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour continuer un peu le débat, j'ai dit plus haut que le "punk" avait révolutionné la facon de faire du rock. C'etait il y'a 25-30 ans (deja...). Par contre je n'ai pas l'impression que depuis d'autre "mouvements" aient eu une telle influence. Quelques francs tireurs ont remis du jus dans la machine (je pense en particulier aux Pixies et a Nirvana) mais tout en restant dans la filiation des "punks".
Je ne dis pas que depuis il n'y a rien de nouveau mais plutot des relectures et surtout les avancés se font essentiellement par l'assimilation d'autres tendances musicales (techno, rap, "world") plutot que par l'apparition de novateurs. 
Est-ce un mal? Je ne crois pas, ca donne de l'oxygene a une musique dont on dit depuis au moins 20 ans quelle est morte...
Quelqu'un est d'un autre avis?


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

Tu as dit que je n'étais pas tout seul sur ce forum, et là ou je pense que tu te trompes, c'est que sur ce forum comme ailleur, moi comme les autres, on est tout seul...

On est jamais mieux tout seul que parmi les autres...plus vite on comprend ça, moins on perd de temps à écrire des poèmes.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Tu as dit que je n'étais pas tout seul sur ce forum, et là ou je pense que tu te trompes, c'est que sur ce forum comme ailleur, moi comme les autres, on est tout seul...

On est jamais mieux tout seul que parmi les autres...plus vite on comprend ça, moins on perd de temps à écrire des poèmes.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis assez d'accord avec ta conception individualiste des choses. Ce qui n'empeche pas d'echanger des idées avec les autres solitaires qui nous entourent.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Donc tu sais qu'on ne plaisante pas avec ces choses là ??

Tu sais également à qui tu as a faire ??

Le cauchemard des modérateurs...

Le chantre du foutage de merde...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf ! Et moi je suis la femme à barbe et j'ai été élu miss monde...


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * On est jamais mieux tout seul que parmi les autres...plus vite on comprend ça, moins on perd de temps à écrire des poèmes.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Feelgood, comment te dire à quel point
Je me délecte si bien
De tes mots si vilains
Et qu'à mes yeux, tu n'es rien.


----------



## Fulvio (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Pour continuer un peu le débat, j'ai dit plus haut que le "punk" avait révolutionné la facon de faire du rock. C'etait il y'a 25-30 ans (deja...). Par contre je n'ai pas l'impression que depuis d'autre "mouvements" aient eu une telle influence. Quelques francs tireurs ont remis du jus dans la machine (je pense en particulier aux Pixies et a Nirvana) mais tout en restant dans la filiation des "punks".
Je ne dis pas que depuis il n'y a rien de nouveau mais plutot des relectures et surtout les avancés se font essentiellement par l'assimilation d'autres tendances musicales (techno, rap, "world") plutot que par l'apparition de novateurs. 
Est-ce un mal? Je ne crois pas, ca donne de l'oxygene a une musique dont on dit depuis au moins 20 ans quelle est morte...
Quelqu'un est d'un autre avis?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas l'impression que le punk a été une rupture sur le plan musicale. Depuis le début, le rock semble progresser vers plus de bruit, de Buddy Holly à Slipknot (curieux raccourci, je vous l'accorde). Le punk n'a été qu'une étape. Le mouvement a davantage marqué dans son ensemble, ses codes, par son côté nihiliste, dont l'éthique "Do it yourself" n'était qu'une composante. Il a laissé une influence, musicalement, c'est vrai, mais pas plus que la soul, la country, la pop, le reggae, la house, le trip-hop, etc. D'ailleurs chaque genre n'est qu'une assimilation de ce qui a pu être fait auparavant, mais ça n'est pas un mal puisque c'est inévitable. Néanmoins, le hip-hop et la techno ont davantage été des ruptures vis-à-vis de leurs influences que le punk. Et je dis ça alors que ce que j'écoute doit davantage au punk qu'aux deux autres genres.

Voilà mon point de vue, modeste et relatif (et pas trop réflechi non plus) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puisqu'on parle de musique, je ne saurais que trop vous conseillé d'allez voir les Hurleurs s'il passe près de chez vous. Un genre de Bad Seeds version nouvelle chanson française, vu hier soir au Ninkazi de Lyon, formidable.

Allez, bon week-end.


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis assez d'accord avec ta conception individualiste des choses. Ce qui n'empeche pas d'echanger des idées avec les autres solitaires qui nous entourent.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout a fait mon lapin...

Dont acte...


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

Bon, le punk, vous voulez mon avis : à part peut-être les textes, et encore, ça représente, pour moi, l'apologie du vide et du n'importe quoi musical.
Quelques bandes de jeunes ont eu l'occasion de s'exprimer, ils l'on fait, tant mieux. Qu'on ne revienne pas dessus, il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi.

Et oui, je ne suis pas que gentil, désolé. N'est ce pas Doc.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2003)

apres une grance exitation entre les beattles et les stones...

ben... y a pas a discuter Le plus GRAND c'est Hendrix


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * apres une grance exitation entre les beattles et les stones...

ben... y a pas a discuter Le plus GRAND c'est Hendrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, il ne mesurait qu'1m75. Jimmy Page le dépasse largement.


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Feelgood, comment te dire à quel point
Je me délecte si bien
De tes mots si vilains
Et qu'à mes yeux, tu n'es rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Arff, j'ai déclenché la fureur de Boby lapointe....

Espèce de petit coquin tu as vu que ça t'était destiné...

Ceci dit, ne penses tu pas, que ma petite diatribe sur le "on est toujours tout seul" est a rapprocher (niveau démarche intellectuelle navrante...) de l'écriture poèmes plaintifs plus ou moins nihiliste, option "quel monde cruel" à tendance "pourquoi moi?" hein, ne le penses tu pas ????

Allé file dans ta chambre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens pour ta peine ce soit tu raques j'ai pas de sous...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai pas l'impression que le punk a été une rupture sur le plan musicale. Depuis le début, le rock semble progresser vers plus de bruit, de Buddy Holly à Slipknot (curieux raccourci, je vous l'accorde). Le punk n'a été qu'une étape. Le mouvement a davantage marqué dans son ensemble, ses codes, par son côté nihiliste, dont l'éthique "Do it yourself" n'était qu'une composante. Il a laissé une influence, musicalement, c'est vrai, mais pas plus que la soul, la country, la pop, le reggae, la house, le trip-hop, etc. D'ailleurs chaque genre n'est qu'une assimilation de ce qui a pu être fait auparavant, mais ça n'est pas un mal puisque c'est inévitable. Néanmoins, le hip-hop et la techno ont davantage été des ruptures vis-à-vis de leurs influences que le punk. Et je dis ça alors que ce que j'écoute doit davantage au punk qu'aux deux autres genres.

Voilà mon point de vue, modeste et relatif (et pas trop réflechi non plus) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puisqu'on parle de musique, je ne saurais que trop vous conseillé d'allez voir les Hurleurs s'il passe près de chez vous. Un genre de Bad Seeds version nouvelle chanson française, vu hier soir au Ninkazi de Lyon, formidable.

Allez, bon week-end.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je partage assez ton avis. Juste un detail quand j'evoque l'influence du punk ce n'est pas en ce qui concerne le son plus ou moin bruyant (les hard rockeux des 70's le faisaient deja tres bien) mais plutot par rapport au retour a une musique plus spontanée, moins maniérée, plus directe (pas d'intro de 3 min, pas de solo de 12 min, pas de fin interminable avec roulement de batterie et riff plombé a n'en plus finir). Pour moi un groupe comme Smog doit tout autant aux productions hippies de san francisco des 70's qu'au punk et pourtant c'est vraiment pas bruyant
Si non tu as tout fait raison en disant que la techno ou le rap ont ete les vraies nouveautés de ces 20 dernieres années (meme si je n'en suis pas tres fan) mais en l'occurence il ne s'agit plus de rock...
Par contre le rock y a puisé un nouveau souffle tout a fait rafraichisant, mais il ne s'agit plus d'evolution directe du genre mais plus simplement de "fusion" des genres (je sais je chipote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Tiens pour ta peine ce soit tu raques j'ai pas de sous...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors tu ne prendras qu'une Marguerite sans olives, et un verre d'eau du robinet.


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bon, le punk, vous voulez mon avis : à part peut-être les textes, et encore, ça représente, pour moi, l'apologie du vide et du n'importe quoi musical.
Quelques bandes de jeunes ont eu l'occasion de s'exprimer, ils l'on fait, tant mieux. Qu'on ne revienne pas dessus, il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi.

Et oui, je ne suis pas que gentil, désolé. N'est ce pas Doc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais il est d'accord avec moi ????????

Il va finir par te pousser un vrai zob ??

pas un kiki (hein doc...) un zob....


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bon, le punk, vous voulez mon avis : à part peut-être les textes, et encore, ça représente, pour moi, l'apologie du vide et du n'importe quoi musical.
Quelques bandes de jeunes ont eu l'occasion de s'exprimer, ils l'on fait, tant mieux. Qu'on ne revienne pas dessus, il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi.

Et oui, je ne suis pas que gentil, désolé. N'est ce pas Doc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Le punk est nihiliste, anarchiste .... mais surement pas une apologie du vide. C'est bien tout le contraire. Je te conseille de lire (et non d'écouter) les textes des CLASH par exemple. Tu y verras une critique sociale et une belle description de ce que l'on vit ("washington bullets" sur l'album Sandinista).

Que musicalement tu n'aimes pas, c'est un autre débat.


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Alors tu ne prendras qu'une Marguerite sans olives, et un verre d'eau du robinet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon, tu sais que je suis à l'eau du robinet, dorénavant...

T'es qu'un rachou...


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Le punk est nihiliste, anarchiste .... mais surement pas une apologie du vide. C'est bien tout le contraire. Je te conseille de lire (et non d'écouter) les textes des CLASH par exemple. Tu y verras une critique sociale et une belle description de ce que l'on vit ("washington bullets" sur l'album Sandinista).

Que musicalement tu n'aimes pas, c'est un autre débat.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu le titre de l'album, il doit déjà être en train de la télécharger le coquin...

Ceci dit c'est vrai que du point de vue zic, y a pas grand chose à en dire...

Mais bon, chaque époque produit son lot, de "limités du manche" qui vendent des disques, c'est triste mais c'est comme ça...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je partage assez ton avis. Juste un detail quand j'evoque l'influence du punk ce n'est pas en ce qui concerne le son plus ou moin bruyant (les hard rockeux des 70's le faisaient deja tres bien) mais plutot par rapport au retour a une musique plus spontanée, moins maniérée, plus directe (pas d'intro de 3 min, pas de solo de 12 min, pas de fin interminable avec roulement de batterie et riff plombé a n'en plus finir). Pour moi un groupe comme Smog doit tout autant aux productions hippies de san francisco des 70's qu'au punk et pourtant c'est vraiment pas bruyant
Si non tu as tout fait raison en disant que la techno ou le rap ont ete les vraies nouveautés de ces 20 dernieres années (meme si je n'en suis pas tres fan) mais en l'occurence il ne s'agit plus de rock...
Par contre le rock y a puisé un nouveau souffle tout a fait rafraichisant, mais il ne s'agit plus d'evolution directe du genre mais plus simplement de "fusion" des genres (je sais je chipote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



* 

[/QUOTE]

Le maître mot est spontanéité. Tout l'esprit de cette musique est là : d'abord monter sur scène pour dire ce que l'on à dire et ensuite apprendre à jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voila LE grand apport du punk : n'attendez pas qu'on vous l'autorise, faites le !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

Vu le titre de l'album, il doit déjà être en train de la télécharger le coquin...

Ceci dit c'est vrai que du point de vue zic, y a pas grand chose à en dire...

Mais bon, chaque époque produit son lot, de "limités du manche" qui vendent des disques, c'est triste mais c'est comme ça...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est vrai que tu en connais quelques uns ....


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

Quelques exemples tirés de mon entourage :

- Faire caca dans un distributeur de billet
- Aller aux travelos tous les soirs
- S'enfiler tout ce que la terre compte de substances illicites
- Jouer "anarchy mes burnes" avec deux doigts...

Super le punk...


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Il est vrai que tu en connais quelques uns .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon drame c'est que je n'en connais aucun personnellement, parce que je demanderai qui il faut su--- pour y arriver, et je le ferai à n'en pas douter...


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

Mais il est d'accord avec moi ????????

Il va finir par te pousser un vrai zob ??

pas un kiki (hein doc...) un zob....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire. Quelle ingratitude.
Et dire que je t'ai tout appris.
A commencer par ça : ZIP...


----------



## FEELGOOD (17 Mai 2003)

Ben voyons...


----------



## mtra (18 Mai 2003)

pour repondre a la question moi c beatles


----------



## DocteurLove (18 Mai 2003)

Belle contribution...


----------

